# Hey wer kennt bzw. spielt Panzar :)?



## Mrunnikat (4. Juli 2013)

Wer Panzar nicht kennt, es ist aus meiner sicht bischen ähnlich wie LoL aber bin mir nicht sicher.

Es ist full PvP und hat in Russland ein ziehmlich großen erfolg.

Ein paar spielfiguren erinnern an WoW xD

Hir mal der Link: Panzar - News

Es ist Free to play

Mich würde halt mal interessieren ob es viele kennen oder spielen?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (4. Juli 2013)

Schau bitte mal in den Sammelthread, wo sich schon einige Panzar-Spieler zu erkennen gegeben haben: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...lthread-panzar-ein-mmo-der-anderen-sorte.html

Bevor dieser Thread zu einem zweiten Sammelthread mutiert, schließe ich ihn.


----------

